

The Google Sewage Factory, In Action: The Chocomize Story - bjplink
http://searchengineland.com/google-sewage-factory-the-chocomize-story-47403

======
bjplink
This story is a month old now but I just came across it this evening and it's
quite a read. Gaming Google has gotten pretty out of control now and this is a
perfect example of how.

